# Trivia 1/2



## luckytrim (Jan 2, 2019)

trivia 1/2
DID YOU KNOW...
A box jellyfish sting can kill a person by stopping his or her  heart in
about two minutes.


1. Who starred as Lucas McCain in the TV series, 'The  Rifleman' ?
Bonus; who played his son ?)
2. Pink Floyd sang a song about what type of animals "on the  wing"?
  a. - Swallows
  b. - Pigs
  c. - Cows
  d. - Ducks
3. Dancer Bill Robinson was known for dancing with Shirley  Temple, but he
was also known as .....what name ?
4. Bill Bixby (My Favorite Martian, The Incredible Hulk, etc.)  appeared in
an Elvis movie with Shelly Fabares in 1967; which flick  ??
  a. - Double Trouble
  b. - Easy Come, Easy Go
  c. - Speedway
  d. - Clambake
5. Many people drive MG cars, but what does the MG logo stand  for?
6. The pericardium covers ...... what ?
7. Can you name the three members of 'Cream' ?
8. The name John Jay is important in American History due to  the fact that 
he was the first..... what ?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
President George W. Bush inherited a large budget surplus,  perhaps the
largest in history.
By the time he left office, that surplus was almost  eliminated.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Chuck Connors ( Johnny Crawford)
2. - b
3. Bojangles
4. - d
5. Morris Garages
6. the Heart
7. Ginger Baker, Jack Bruce and Eric Clapton
8. First Supreme Court Chief Justice

CRAP !!
The Largest surplus in U.S. history turned into the largest  deficit in U.S.
history .
Two wars and myriad tax cuts eliminated the government  surplus. By the end
of Bush's first term, U.S. national debt reached about $8  trillion.


----------

